# animal skin quiver



## Heartstarter (Nov 7, 2016)

I would like to have a quiver made from either fox or bobcat fur, I have the fur. Do any of you guys know anyone I could contract to do this? Its for a good friend that has wanted one forever and is about to have open heart surgery. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Willjo (Nov 8, 2016)

Is the skins tanned or raw in freezer or something.


----------



## mr otter (Nov 8, 2016)

If you need it pretty quick I would get online find some YouTube videos and make it myself, would probably mean more to your friend even if it wasn't perfect.  This is assuming the skins are tanned.  If not, it usually takes 6+ months to send off some fur to get tanned.


----------



## Heartstarter (Nov 11, 2016)

I tan my furs myself so they are already tanned. Making it myself has crossed my mind but I thought I might also buy a few primtive arrows to go in it, its for display only.


----------



## RickD (Dec 23, 2016)

Do you want a back quiver from the hides?Heres a couple I made from tanned hides..


----------

